# Where's the reviews?



## Dave Martell (Dec 14, 2011)

I was begged to open a review forum and now it's here but there's no reviews in it. Come on you slackers fill this place up. :word:


----------



## kalaeb (Dec 14, 2011)

I guess I need to be more observant. Did not even realize this was here.


----------



## stevenStefano (Dec 14, 2011)

Might be a few more after Christmas. I don't really have any knives that are interesting enough to merit a review I think


----------



## eto (Dec 14, 2011)

This poster just picked these up. I know they have been reviewed elsewhere before but would be a nice way to kick off this section of the forum.

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php?3512-3-piece-work-set-pics


----------



## Eamon Burke (Dec 14, 2011)

I mean, I could copypasta the reviews I wrote for other things here for archival reasons, but figured that would be lame.

Are we supposed to review knives we have had for a while, or what?


----------



## stevenStefano (Dec 14, 2011)

Similar to Eamon, is it ok to review older knives? Would be cool for everyone to post a little review of their favourite knives no matter how old/new they are, might sorta shine the spotlight on some lesser known knives


----------



## James (Dec 14, 2011)

I didn't even know we had this until now; I'll post one up after final exams are finished


----------



## tk59 (Dec 14, 2011)

Maybe the mods can relocate the reviews that have already been done...


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 14, 2011)

Are you trying to work me to the bone here TK!? Geez louise!

Ill move some, and I have about 3 or 4 that I am working on or going to be writing that I will post here soon.


----------



## tk59 (Dec 15, 2011)

I gotta do something to keep your post count down while I'm gone.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 15, 2011)

I moved a bunch...if anyone notices any that I didn't move please shoot me a PM and I can move that too.


----------



## Hattorichop (Dec 15, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> I mean, I could copypasta the reviews I wrote for other things here for archival reasons, but figured that would be lame.
> 
> Are we supposed to review knives we have had for a while, or what?



Yumm, you are making me hungry for copypasta!


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 15, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> I moved a bunch...



Cool! :cool2:


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 15, 2011)

As for what you should or can or whatever review - do whatever you like - old/new/whatever.


----------



## Paco.McGraw (Dec 15, 2011)

Now that school is out, I have several that I have been needing to do reviews on. 

6 or 7 - Harners (3 of them are the laser pettys)

1 - Ealy (and one of his neck knives)

2 - Carters (probably will skip these since they are nothing special and everyone here knows about his stuff)

2 - Zakuri

I might have some other stuff that's been in the kitchen for a while. Most everything that is listed has been since June I think.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Dec 16, 2011)

About reviewing older knives, your "goto" baby as it where. You can review what it has been like for you in the long run as you don't see alot of reviews done that way. At least the ones I see are almost always a new knife that the poster just worked with for a week or so. 

Look for reviews on the same knife your thinking of doing, how can I write something different to fill in the gaps of these other reviews... I love reading multiple reviews on the same knife when done by real people using the knife. Not the hype type reviews from marketing groups...

By putting a personal spin on the review you will connect with others of like minds and that will help them choose knives that seem right for them.

Just my observations


----------



## tk59 (Dec 16, 2011)

DwarvenChef said:


> About reviewing older knives, your "goto" baby as it where. You can review what it has been like for you in the long run as you don't see alot of reviews done that way. At least the ones I see are almost always a new knife that the poster just worked with for a week or so...


That's a great idea, DC. It might mitigate some of the "hype." Perhaps these long-term reviews should be in a separate section...


----------

